# I might need a white 35....



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys.

Do to a mix up, the white 35 i had lined up for my wedding on JULY 11th, may have to pull out.:sadwavey:

I'm desperate.

I need a white 35 to join my wedding convoy of white R32, R33 and R34. 

The plan is to have the 4 cars meet up in the morning for what i believe is a unique photo oppurtuninty. then pick up the bride and bridesmaids, and take them o the venue. nobody but YOU the owner will drive your car.

then, afterwards, ferry me and my wife to the reception.

in all i reckon it'll take 4 hours, MAX, including the 90 minutes set aside in the morning for the cars photoshoot.

Please, if you are willing to help, i'll pay your petrol for the day and you'll get a set of unique pictures featuring 4 white GTR's together

please, if you can help, PM me.

please

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Get yourself in the Gallery and pester anyone who's already taken delivery of a white one.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck mook and if you get one let me know as i want one for September the 25th to drive to my reception after my wedding  All in the Liecester area. If they are nice enought to do so i will pay for them to have a meal and drinks all evening  hahaha

Mook are you sure you not marrying the cars instead lol. Sounds like you will have a great day


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no one?

PLEASE!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I would do mate....but my car is Titanium,so i think im out.......

Like moleman said....just check the members with white GTR´s...


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Afraid I am away.... and taking the car with me. Hope you can find someone


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i had offered originally but you never got back to me...

now i will be in scandanavia that weekend


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ask Benji in stead of a banner

By the way, with all the work done by especially Fuggles, won't Nissan borrow you a white Demo. They must yeah?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

tomgtr said:


> By the way, with all the work done by especially Fuggles, won't Nissan borrow you a white Demo. They must yeah?


That's what I've been thinking! A white demo.

I really wish you all the best Mook!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> i had offered originally but you never got back to me...
> 
> now i will be in scandanavia that weekend


Hi mate, don't think I didn't appreciate your offer, I honestly did. I had focused on getting a more local owner and Benji kindly agreed...

But he's a forgetful bugger and wrote the wrong date down. Lol. He's still trying to hook me up and I'll be eternally grateful if he does

mook


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

tomgtr said:


> Ask Benji in stead of a banner
> 
> By the way, with all the work done by especially Fuggles, won't Nissan borrow you a white Demo. They must yeah?


I'm not sure Nissan would want it pictured with a load of Skylines 



mook


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i'm sure Nissan would give you a free 35 if you changed your name to Kerri Katona and pretend you have mental problems

i honestly though it was this weekend  & planned to put the car off road for next 4 weeks on monday. My old car is in the area of essex will call him tomorow.

If not can someone pleaseeeeee help Mooook out, its his Bride to be talking about here !


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

As Ben rightly says, this is NOT for ME, its the actual *BRIDAL* car!!!!

My Fiance is GTR mad, hence the 4 GTR's, and the White 35 was to be the icing on the cake as it were.

A non-white GTR (is that racist?) has very kindly offered to get me out of trouble, and i can't thank him enough for his generosity.

But i think the oppurtunity of having 4 generations of GTR, in the same place, at the same time, *all in the same colour*, is an oppurtunity i'd like be part of, and i hope a white 35 owner on here feels the same 

PLEASE!!!

Mook

p.s. if you want me to fit the I/C ben, i'm a whizz with staples and duct tape


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mook you have pm. your gonna be needing to be naming your kids after me.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

i just spoke to him!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:

i dunno about kids, a GTR is expensive enough to run. I might name my dog after you 

mook


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

"....then, afterwards, ferry me and my wife to the reception"

Are you going in the boot then? - if she's in a wedding dress she's going to take up all the inside of the car!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nah, we'll probably pile into the lardy 33.


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

If you need a backup car let me know... I have a white one and am reasonably local.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alastair that really is very generous of you. I'm still waiting to hear back from my 35, so if you are serious, perhaps PM me mobile so we can have a chat?

mook


----------

